# Notification - can't get rid..



## Stompier (23 Dec 2019)

Looks like I had a post deleted overnight (which is fine), but the notification (ie the little red number thing) won't go away. Clicking on the offending thread changes nothing. Anything else I can do to clear it?


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Dec 2019)

Read the notification


----------



## Stompier (23 Dec 2019)

Levo-Lon said:


> Read the notification



I did. What about it?


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Dec 2019)

Well usually if you click on the little red number you open pm and that clears it. 

If not contact the site


----------



## Stompier (23 Dec 2019)

No offence, but you're not really helping. 

And contacting the site is what I am doing on the 'site support' forum.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2019)

There's the "Contact Us" form, at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Dec 2019)

Stompier said:


> No offence, but you're not really helping.
> 
> And contacting the site is what I am doing on the 'site support' forum.




my notification.
You open it and the red number disappeared

I get a few of these so was happy to help 
Ill probably get another now


----------



## Rocky (23 Dec 2019)

Don't bring me into this


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Dec 2019)

Brompton Bruce said:


> Don't bring me into this



 sorry... And i do mean that.


----------



## Rocky (23 Dec 2019)

Levo-Lon said:


> sorry... And i do mean that.


Thanks - I hope you and yours have a happy Christmas and a healthy/prosperous 2020.


----------



## Stompier (23 Dec 2019)

Levo-Lon said:


> my notification.
> You open it and the red number disappeared
> 
> I get a few of these so was happy to help
> ...



Well, I opened it, the red number didn't disappear (still there in fact). And the message is far more brief than the one you had, with none of that detail. Just says something along the lines of 'deleted for an attack on another poster and not adding to the thread' or words to that effect. Nothing else though.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2019)

_Mark all as read_.


----------



## Stompier (23 Dec 2019)

That did the trick - thanks


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Dec 2019)

Stompier said:


> Well, I opened it, the red number didn't disappear (still there in fact). And the message is far more brief than the one you had, with none of that detail. Just says something along the lines of 'deleted for an attack on another poster and not adding to the thread' or words to that effect. Nothing else though.





Yes, my bollockings are usually long and detailed  its like being married


----------

